
Systems engineer deemed best job in America - nreece
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-10468165-71.html
======
gaius
But what is a systems engineer? When I was an undergrad in Mech Eng, a systems
engineer was the person who integrated a project's mechanical, electrical,
software etc parts to make a complete working system. You'd find this person
plumbing an aircraft's engine into its avionics for example, or hitting an
aircraft with simulated lightning to see what happened. Nowadays it's a fancy
way of saying "windows sysadmin". Which do you suppose he's talking about?

------
bediger
Hey, what's not to like? Enforcing a consistent font and no more than 3
bullet-points per slide on your lackeys I mean co-workers, all the money, the
babes, the status, the happenin' clothes, why, all the cool kids want to be
systems engineers.

